# Just got a 2009 Onix TDF



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi, I just purchsed a 2009 Obera Onix TDF. Test drove the ORCA, too, but given my "beginner's status" I felt the onix was my best choice. Not to mentiong the approx. 66% increase in price for the Orca!
The Orca was fantastic, but it felt like too much bike for me at this point, perhaps in a few years!  
Any input on the Onix from other owners?


----------



## Bazza_13 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Get into it!*

Mate,

Are you bloody jokin?

Orbea's rock1

I have a 2007 Orbea Onix and couldn't ask for anything more.

It's fast, tight on corners, climbs like a beast, but offers a soft ride.

Granted the Orca maybe a little faster, but for all those extra dollars, will you get that much more in performance???

Na, don't question yourself champ, just get out there and enjoy it!


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Good call. That Onix will make you want to get out and ride. In a few years you can move up to the Orca, or maybe you won't want to. I'm loving my Onix. Still turns heads after a couple years! I had the chance to buy an Orca this summer with SRAM Red group, it was a trade in from a local race team, used one season. I was really tempted but like you say, that's a lot of bike.


----------



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for your posts. As soon as I picked up the Onix yesterday, I went for a long ride and it was spectacular. If it wasn't for the sun going down I likely would have kept going!

Definietly fast enough for me. Still learning the ropes and I'm sure as I grow more confident, the Onix will continue to impress. Looking forward to getting out again today.

The Orca I test drove had the exact same components as my Onix (still learning the terminology), so I just couldn't bring myself to dropping another $1500 +tax, even though I must admit the frame was sweet and it was super responsive on the road. Almost too much for me at this time, was like if I looked one way, the bike went that way.


----------



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

*Here is a quick pic I just took.*

Here's a quick shot of the bike... .


----------



## Orbea Fett (May 19, 2009)

Congrats. I have the exact same frame.


----------



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

This bike is fantastic! Did 30 miles today, just got it yesterday and the odo is over 50 miles. I know it's not much, but for a novice I hope it's good. Waiting for tomorrow to go out again. The miles fly by.... .


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

davidinsac said:


> This bike is fantastic! Did 30 miles today, just got it yesterday and the odo is over 50 miles. I know it's not much, but for a novice I hope it's good. Waiting for tomorrow to go out again. The miles fly by.... .


It's just fine. Keep on doing it. If you are a recreational rider it's not all about how many miles. It should be about how you enjoy them as well.

A new bike will do wonders. I ride more each summer than I did 10 years ago. It all seemed to start when I got my 2006 Onix.


----------



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

Recreational for sure. I am definietly enjoying the bike. Thanks for the tip....now if daylight saving's time would just end, lol, racing to get home before it's dark.


----------



## Timbuctoo (Apr 23, 2009)

I have the Onix as well, a blue one but yours has the higher end groupset. Mine runs Shimano 105. It's a great bike, I've put about 2,000 km/s on it so far and I'm really impresed by how comfortable it is. The only thing I want to upgrade are the wheels. Something carbon to match that frame would be awesome and reduce the weight with better rolling ability. Put on some matching white wall Sherpa tires and it would look even better. Enjoy it. You can see pictures of my Onix at the top of the Orbea forum.


----------



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes, I am enjoying my Onix....well, except for the accident I had about a month ago....see under Northern California (fractured my clavicle).....I go back for my follow up x-rays tomorrow and am itching to ride more....once it's not wet.


----------



## Roger05 (Jan 2, 2010)

I have my 09 orbea onix. I havent had it weighed yet, but im thinking its around the 18.5 to 19lb range. Besides the wheelset is there any other area that i could reduce half a pound to a pound?


----------



## simmons2 (Dec 6, 2009)

davidinsac said:


> Here's a quick shot of the bike... .


Nice, where did you find that bike?
I did order two from Carmichael Cycles... nice shop.:thumbsup:


----------



## simmons2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Roger05 said:


> I have my 09 orbea onix. I havent had it weighed yet, but im thinking its around the 18.5 to 19lb range. Besides the wheelset is there any other area that i could reduce half a pound to a pound?


How about the stem and bars? carbon it!
I know for me I got an easy 20lbs I can cut off the rider... maybe more!
Since I started riding last May I've lost 85 lbs!


----------



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

Found at C Cycles, but crashed it on 12/1 so have not ridden since. Might sell it and focus on my mtn. bike. we'll see


----------



## simmons2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear... how did you crash?
I ride from Woodland to Davis and over to Winters.
I like downtown Sacramento too... I hear the American River Bike Trail is too crowded, it's been 20 years since I was last on it. Davis to Winters out Russel to 95 to Putah Creek Rd. is a great ride! Keep that Road Bike!

Tim


----------



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

It was on the AmRiv Trail, near Hazel. Coming downhill and went through some leaves. Next thing I knew I was on the way to the ER in an ambulance. Ironically, I saw the leaves on my way out, but go figure forgot about them on my return.


----------

